# ACS Minina or raid the piggy bank for a Lelit Bianca?



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

Started life with a Gaggia Classic which I modified to death (PID, Pressure modif, Brass Diffuser, Rancilio Wand etc...) on the basis of great advice from the forum and then got a Niche Zero as a solid investment (made a huge difference), before the inevitable onset of upgraditis.

Had my sights set on an ACS minima. While waiting for it to be restocked, I've come across the Lelit Bianca and am thinking of this on the basis that its a machine from which I am unlikely to upgrade and so might be worth forking out the extra £££ now ?. I like the idea of fine-tuning the brew pressure but am not sure if the pre-infusion capability is that useful, having read DaveC's very thorough review.

Is the Bianca worth it, or is there a middle ground with another machine to potentially cure my affliction?

What are peoples thoughts?


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

Here is a review of the Lelit Mara (similar to the Minima as far as the water path) which has the e61 pre infusion and the reviewer tells you how useful it is. https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2017/11/20/lelit-mara-pl62s/

The Minima does away with the PI bit of the e61 without replacing it with an alternative and the result is a fast pressure ramp up of 2 or 3 seconds. This can be seen on the posted videos - do not get misled by the ramp up against a blind filter which is slower due to air compression.

The Bianca puts you fully in control


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

@DavecUK has done reviews on both of these. The usual suggestion would be to get down to Bella Barista and ask them and also ask if you can have a mess about. You can get Pre Infusion kits to add to E61 groups but they aren't often come by.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Beanbrain said:


> Started life with a Gaggia Classic which I modified to death (PID, Pressure modif, Brass Diffuser, Rancilio Wand etc...) on the basis of great advice from the forum and then got a Niche Zero as a solid investment (made a huge difference), before the inevitable onset of upgraditis.
> 
> Had my sights set on an ACS minima. While waiting for it to be restocked, I've come across the Lelit Bianca and am thinking of this on the basis that its a machine from which I am unlikely to upgrade and so might be worth forking out the extra £££ now ?. I like the idea of fine-tuning the brew pressure but am not sure if the pre-infusion capability is that useful, having read DaveC's very thorough review.
> 
> ...


 Have you thought about the Vesuvius over on the for sale section?

Absolutely brilliant bit of kit.

If that's not for you I'd go for the Bianca, every time. The control over the pressure profile means you can get the best out of every bean. In the short time I've had the V I've learnt that some beans just taste better extracted at 9 bar, others at 6.

Pressure profiling is far more useful than adjusting temperature.

Now that I've got the V the only machine I'd consider changing up to is the Rocket R nine one (£5k!!).


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

The Vesuvius in the for sale section is a bargain


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have A Niche and Bianca and enjoy my set up very much. Whilst being pedantic the Vesuvius and the Bianca control things in slightly different ways. The Bianca is allowing you to control flow profile , the vesuvius pressure. Bianca is more of a easily on the fly adjustments machine.

The ability to grind very fine and set up a long slow flow pre infusion or even do a rao style espresso shot ( pre infuse , allow to bloom for thirty seconds ) with the Bianca, makes a real difference in the cup for me , whether it will for you I am not going to say 100% . It has brought the Slayer style shot to a machine that is a fraction of the price. Personally Id go for it and you will be upgrade free for the time you spend away from the forum. Pre infusion allows for more forgiving shots IMHO as it can help with getting an even flow across the puck and less channelling along with the benefits of grinding finer.

The Bianca also have some other nice feature compared to the Minima ( moveable water tank - really nice pf and great tamper in the box ) .

This is pretty subjective and not what you should base you decision on but I much prefer the styling of the Bianca to the Vesuuvius . I think the out of the box wood finishing is nicer on the Bianca. The wood finish on the V out of the box was a bit ugly, alot of USA retailers changed this but it is subjective .

The V takes up up more counter space but has some other nice feature like timer on and off, of course a Wemo plug or something will fix this for the Bianca.

Worth also looking a the home barista review of the Bianca , as that also goes into the flexibility of what the machine can do and the different styles of shots.

Vesuvius owners love the repeatability , me I love the more tactile nature of the Bianca and the paddle and being able to adjust the shot on the fly if my grind is off.

I have no experience of the Minina .

https://www.home-barista.com/reviews/lelit-bianca-review-t54489.html


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> rao﻿ style espres﻿so shot ( pre infuse , allow to bloo﻿m for thirty secon﻿ds )


 Oooh this is new, could you explain further?



Mrboots2u said:


> I think the out of the﻿﻿﻿﻿ box wood finishing is nicer on the Bianca. ﻿


 Not wrong there, mainly because the V wood is *awful.*



Mrboots2u said:


> The Bianca﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ is allowing you to control flow profile , the vesuvius pressu﻿re﻿.﻿ ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


 I've seen this mooted a few times any difference in the cup?

Valid points V v Bianca, truthfully don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

igm45 said:


> Oooh this is new, could you explain further?
> 
> Not wrong there, mainly because the V wood is *awful.*
> 
> ...


 1. Blooming espresso , he devised this using the Decent , you can do this in the bianca as you can divert the flow away from the puck , on the V No. You fill the basket ish , turn off flow , let it bloom for 30 seconds, then add pressure. The decent does a more analytical and repeatable version of this . You can't do this On the V as the only way of stopping the flow is to use the cam lever and that will suck water out the puck and disturb it.

2. I agree totally , I changed the wood on my V pretty quickish.

3. Have not had the V and the Bianca side by side or with the same grinder ( I had the EK when I had the V ) . My best guess is that you can grind alot finer using low flow and or blooming than on the V. This is a guess tho. In the cup? Can't/won't comment other than I enjoy the espresso my machine makes as do other coffee people.

You can't go wrong with either, and the main reasons someone would choose one over the other are below . I can't comment on internals , how and what they are made with and longevity etc. Ill leave the to others.

V- repeatability , functionality out of the box

Bianca - , space, price, flexibility, potentially more forgiving ( see HB review ) , human input of paddle.

A person may never go near either and they may be over whelmed with the variables each machine provides.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> You can't do this On the V as the only way of stopping the flow is to use the cam lever and﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ that will suck water out the puck and disturb it. ﻿


 I will give it a go regardless. On the comment section of the Rao's website he seems to think that a standard e61 can do it albeit with 'less finesse'.

I should think the suction of the 3 way at 2 bar is going to be minimal. Will try it now and let you know.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tried it..

No problems re channeling.

Result...

Hugely over extracted mess. Not surprised given the fact it is a steeped espresso.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh and fwiw this can be done on a V...

The V has PI disabled at the 45 degree point on the handle.

Therefore PI as usual, return lever to 45 degree position, shot stops but no backflush.

Change pressure profile. Lift lever.

Voila.

Might give it another go but wasn't impressed with the first shot.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

igm45 said:


> Tried it..
> 
> No problems re channeling.
> 
> ...


 What makes you think it's hugely over extracted < are you measuring the extraction yield ?

Roa was pushing eased extraction yields but that doesnt mean you and me are.

If it tastes bas then it tastes bad though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

igm45 said:


> Tried it..
> 
> No problems re channeling.
> 
> ...


 Things to think about , whats the flow on the the V at it's lowest pressure ( 10 seconds at 2 bar how much in the cup ) . Think Rao's flow and that of the Bianca would be less. Then after extraction starts what pressure are you hitting it with .


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Things to think about , whats the flow on the the V at it's lowest pressure ( 10 seconds at 2 bar how much in the cup ) . Think Rao's flow and that of the Bianca would be less. Then after extraction starts what pressure are you hitting it with .


 I have not measured extraction yield, no. It tasted wildly overextracted. Very very dry, no acidity and that's with a fruity Kenyan!

No idea re: flow Rao looks to go up to 4 bar before the bloom, I doubt the V at 2 bar would extract considerably more. My grind setting first drips at 12 seconds so none in the cup at that stage.

Hit with 6 bar until 38g tail off with 2 bar until 45g (15g in).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

igm45 said:


> I have not measured extraction yield, no. It tasted wildly overextracted. Very very dry, no acidity and that's with a fruity Kenyan!
> 
> No idea re: flow Rao looks to go up to 4 bar before the bloom, I doubt the V at 2 bar would extract considerably more. My grind setting first drips at 12 seconds so none in the cup at that stage.
> 
> Hit with 6 bar until 38g tail off with 2 bar until 45g (15g in).


 This all derails the OP thread a bit, but the huge difference with the V is the dynamic control by the PID.so flow is (within pump max limits) whatever is required to achieve the pressure objective. So 2 bar against a relatively impermeable puck may result in almost zero flow, or as the pressure rises and hits 9 bar, momentarily the pump may have to almost stop flow completely to avoid a high pressure bounce, hence my recommendation for a lowish pump acceleration. This makes it difficult to know what the flow actually is at certain points. In a sense the same problem exists with the Bianca and it's why the MK1 human brain has to try and do what a PID is doing 100s of times per second. For people who purchased the Bianca from BB I did 8 videos showing each different type of shot, with specifically the flow issues in mind.


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

igm45 said:


> Have you thought about the Vesuvius over on the for sale section?
> 
> Absolutely brilliant bit of kit.
> 
> ...


 Thanks @igm45

Have had a look at the Vesuvius sale post. Tempted ! Seems to have endless profiling potential - maybe too infinite...

The Bianca sounds great as you say and it will have warranty etc.


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

Nikko said:


> Here is a review of the Lelit Mara (similar to the Minima as far as the water path) which has the e61 pre infusion and the reviewer tells you how useful it is. https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2017/11/20/lelit-mara-pl62s/
> 
> The Minima does away with the PI bit of the e61 without replacing it with an alternative and the result is a fast pressure ramp up of 2 or 3 seconds. This can be seen on the posted videos - do not get misled by the ramp up against a blind filter which is slower due to air compression.
> 
> The Bianca puts you fully in control


 Thanks @Nikko


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

Cooffe said:


> @DavecUK has done reviews on both of these. The usual suggestion would be to get down to Bella Barista and ask them and also ask if you can have a mess about. You can get Pre Infusion kits to add to E61 groups but they aren't often come by.


 Thanks @Cooffe

A very sensible suggestion for this kind of dosh.


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

Fez said:


> The Vesuvius in the for sale section is a bargain


 Certainly is an impressive piece of kit - am looking into it


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have A Niche and Bianca and enjoy my set up very much. Whilst being pedantic the Vesuvius and the Bianca control things in slightly different ways. The Bianca is allowing you to control flow profile , the vesuvius pressure. Bianca is more of a easily on the fly adjustments machine.
> 
> The ability to grind very fine and set up a long slow flow pre infusion or even do a rao style espresso shot ( pre infuse , allow to bloom for thirty seconds ) with the Bianca, makes a real difference in the cup for me , whether it will for you I am not going to say 100% . It has brought the Slayer style shot to a machine that is a fraction of the price. Personally Id go for it and you will be upgrade free for the time you spend away from the forum. Pre infusion allows for more forgiving shots IMHO as it can help with getting an even flow across the puck and less channelling along with the benefits of grinding finer.
> 
> ...


 Thanks @Mrboots2u

Yes, the Bianca looks more intuitive to adjust on-the-fly, but might not have the same repeatability as you say.

Very helpful to know that the Bianca works well with the Niche! Wondered if it ground fine enough to exploit the versatility of the Vesuvius.

The Wemo plug is a great idea - thanks!


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> This all derails the OP thread a bit, but the huge difference with the V is the dynamic control by the PID.so flow is (within pump max limits) whatever is required to achieve the pressure objective. So 2 bar against a relatively impermeable puck may result in almost zero flow, or as the pressure rises and hits 9 bar, momentarily the pump may have to almost stop flow completely to avoid a high pressure bounce, hence my recommendation for a lowish pump acceleration. This makes it difficult to know what the flow actually is at certain points. In a sense the same problem exists with the Bianca and it's why the MK1 human brain has to try and do what a PID is doing 100s of times per second. For people who purchased the Bianca from BB I did 8 videos showing each different type of shot, with specifically the flow issues in mind.


 Thanks @DavecUK

Will look over those videos again.

Temperature aside, I'm simplistically assuming that the flow profile through a maximally/adequately compressed puck is the critical parameter, but pressure is more easily measured automatically and is therefore used to determine a flow profile. The superior feedback control of the V therefore gives very repeatable shots, although you may have to do some considerable tweaking of the profiles to get there, while the Bianca is a bit more forgiving for the on-the-fly carbon-based MK1 controller at the cost of poorer repeatability?

Are there machines that can measure the realtime flow out of the puck, adjusting the pressure accordingly to generate a flow profile rather than a pressure one?

Sorry - I'm rambling now.... just trying to get what's left of my head around what's important...

At the end of the day its the personal taste that really counts but one pays ££ for the control and reproducibility to get there I suppose.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Beanbrain said:


> Are there﻿﻿ machines that can measure the realtime flow out of the puck, ﻿adjusting the pressure accordingly to generate a flow profile rather than a pressure﻿ one?


 This is what decent de1+ does. Allows control of flow and pressure.


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

igm45 said:


> This is what decent de1+ does. Allows control of flow and pressure. ﻿


 Impressive kit - not a thing of beauty though....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Beanbrain said:


> Very helpful to know that the Bianca works well with the Niche! Wondered if it ground fine enough to exploit the versatility of the Vesuvius.


It does.

Ps: beauty is subjective.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

igm45 said:


> This is what decent de1+ does. Allows control of flow and pressure.


 The DE1+ is a brilliant bit of kit, but if I had one I'd always worry that something would just go wrong on it. I know it was developed really well etc. But there's just something about having a tablet mounted to the top of an espresso machine that makes me uneasy.

That being said, the fact that it uses a water reservoir and has the ability to be plumbed in, whilst offering everything it does (flow/pressure profiling as you say), makes me tempted to drop the £2.5k and be set up for life.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

The DE1 does not use an e61 group. It is not the way to go in 2019 to achieve temperature stability and responsiveness.

The e61 was a brilliant design in the 1960s and can still work well today on account of its soft ramp up. It makes no sense from a design perspective to use it on the Minima without the pre infusion module.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Nikko said:


> The DE1 does not use an e61 group. It is not the way to go in 2019 to achieve temperature stability and responsiveness.
> 
> The e61 was a brilliant design in the 1960s and can still work well today on account of its soft ramp up. It makes no sense from a design perspective to use it on the Minima without the pre infusion module.


 Ah I thought it did when I read up - just read further and it's just compatible with e61 PFs. My bad. So would your preference be the Minima without pre infusion module or the bianca?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Beanbrain said:


> Impressive kit - not a thing of beauty though....


 Why don't you just go for the V in the sale section. You need to ask the seller more questions...did he buy it brand new, who from, how old is it..Then decide whether you think it's a good deal or not and whether you want to pay asking or make an offer that suits you both. They are a very expensively made machine and great value for money. Performance and temperature management is spot on. I own a Vesuvius, Bianca, Minima and Duetto. I used to own a QM Verona and a Rocket R58 as well but moved those on from my collection...The R58 to @hotmetal many years ago I think he still uses it today and the Verona to a friend at a mates price.

This means I have intimate experience of many of the dual boilers you will have looked at as well as tested many other dual boiler systems. From my collection only 2 machines are continuously run side by side...the Minima and the Vesuvius.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/47039-ambient-vesuvius/?do=embed

I think if you went for a V you wouldn't regret it, especially at a price way below a new Bianca. If someone is posting all sorts of "facts" about groups, technologies, whatever...be assured that person really doesn't know anything at all. You don't know who they are, what kit they have, what their experience is, and no ones ever met them to the best of my knowledge. Me I'm well known and a few forum members have met me....my advice is freely given and with no motive behind it.


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> It does.
> 
> Ps: beauty is subjective.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It sure is


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Why don't you just go for the V in the sale section. You need to ask the seller more questions...did he buy it brand new, who from, how old is it..Then decide whether you think it's a good deal or not and whether you want to pay asking or make an offer that suits you both. They are a very expensively made machine and great value for money. Performance and temperature management is spot on. I own a Vesuvius, Bianca, Minima and Duetto. I used to own a QM Verona and a Rocket R58 as well but moved those on from my collection...The R58 to @hotmetal many years ago I think he still uses it today and the Verona to a friend at a mates price.
> 
> This means I have intimate experience of many of the dual boilers you will have looked at as well as tested many other dual boiler systems. From my collection only 2 machines are continuously run side by side...the Minima and the Vesuvius.


 Thanks @DavecUK

Am an avid reader of your reviews, both here and on the other sites and am making enquiries on the V. Thanks for all your work.

I find this forum a treasuretrove of information and great advice, would never have gotten my Niche or done all the mods on my Gaggia without it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Beanbrain said:


> Thanks @DavecUK
> 
> Am an avid reader of your reviews, both here and on the other sites and am making enquiries on the V. Thanks for all your work.
> 
> I find this forum a treasuretrove of information and great advice, would never have gotten my Niche or done all the mods on my Gaggia without it.


 The forum has many helpful and well meaning people...

If you get a V I do think you will love it, I have had mine for over 4 years and for this years service, I either need to tighten the brew boiler heating element or replace the O ring on the bottom because it's started to weep on warm up...that's it really, not bad after 4.5 years+ of ownership.

That's my guess anyway....I should go and do that now, a job I have been meaning to do for weeks.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> If someone is posting all sorts of "facts" about groups, technologies, whatever...be assured that person really doesn't know anything at all. You don't know who they are, what kit they have, what their experience is, and no ones ever met them to the best of my knowledge. Me I'm well known and a few forum members have met me....my advice is freely given and with no motive behind it.


 If your advice is freely given and with no motive behind it, why resort to ad hominem attacks, rather than argue the point?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I did indeed get my R58 from@DavecUK. He offered it to me at a great "mates rates" price as he knew it was a stretch (despite the fact I only knew him from the forum) and I drove it home in a car that cost less than the machine, but I'm still thankful for the opportunity as it massively improved my coffee experience. I doubt there was anything in it for him other than helping a n00b and regaining 1m3 of garage space. It had essentially only been checked and tested for a month and was like new. He also patiently went through how to look after it as well as basic use, while I sat and took copious notes. I still use it daily and it's served me well for years, and will do for years to come. Dave will bend over backwards for people who are genuinely interested and prepared to listen. It's quite sad that some are so unused to kindness that they can only suspect some kind of ulterior motive, where I really believe none exists.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nikko said:


> If your advice is freely given and with no motive behind it, why resort to ad hominem attacks, rather than argue the point?


 You haven't made any points.



Cooffe said:


> Ah I thought it did when I read up - just read further and it's just compatible with e61 PFs. My bad. So would your preference be the Minima without pre infusion module or the bianca?


 The DE1+ is an interesting machine with a lot to go wrong. What it is setting out to achieve is maximum flexibility, repeat-ability and practicality - I believe you can program a declining, rising, or flat temperature profile, flow rates, and pressure profiles. You wouldn't be able to do that kind of stuff with a saturated or e61 group which works by heating a large amount of brass to the water temperature for thermal stability. I'm not sure about it being the right or wrong way to go, I guess time will tell; if you see the machines breaking down and having problems, failing to read and regulate the temperature correctly, or even just having regular bluetooth connectivity issues with their scales for flow profiling etc then you'll have your answer. How long would you be happy for a DE1 to last? 10 years? Less? Maybe it won't break at all and maybe it will be really easy to replace parts and calibrate the sensors in the group head. Can anyone say at this point?

Nikko seems to believe a 2 second time to ramp up to full pressure makes a difference to the shot quality. He's never really explained why he thinks this he just like to make the blanket statement that pre-infusion helps to reduce the chances of channeling by slowly saturating the puck which is true but not terribly informative when it comes to answering the question of why a 2 second difference matters. The E61 mechanical pre-infusion is necessary with rotary pumps but not with vibration pumps which have a low enough flow rate to slowly saturate the puck automatically. I'm not denying that mechanical pre-infusion and extending the pre-infusion stage might help reduce channelling even with a vibration pump, I'm just pointing out that if you have a quality grinder and your prep is good then you shouldn't be having issues with unassisted vibe pump re-infusion. The bottom line is the Minima will only ramp to full pressure once the puck has been fully saturated and resistance can build. I moved from a full E61 Expobar DB to the Minima and haven't seen a decrease in shot quality, if anything I've seen an improvement. I would sometimes get channeling with the Expobar just as I sometimes get channeling with the Minima and the problem is solved in the same way, by improving the grind and distribution. Pre-infusion time effects the fineness of the grind you can use with a longer pre-infusion allowing a finer grind and higher extraction; the Minima and Expobar demand a very similar grind size for the same bean with the Minima perhaps benefiting from going a touch finer which would indicate no real difference in mechanical pre-infusion Vs no mechanical pre-infusion at least in this case. The Bianca and Vesuvius are different beasts in that they allow for an extended pre-infusion and flow or pressure control through the shot.

My personal preference would be a Minima with a paddle on top of the group for near full control over the pre-infusion stage and ramp up/down. Unfortunately it doesn't exist yet.

The Vesuvius is probably all the machine you'll ever want and maybe you could stick a paddle on the group of that in the future.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Beanbrain said:


> Thanks @Mrboots2u
> Yes, the Bianca looks more intuitive to adjust on-the-fly, but might not have the same repeatability as you say.
> Very helpful to know that the Bianca works well with the Niche! Wondered if it ground fine enough to exploit the versatility of the Vesuvius.
> The Wemo plug is a great idea - thanks!


I previously has the Vesuvius and a Niche and can tell you that it ground more than fine enough to hit any required profile you would consider.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I see he went for the Vesuvius, good move. I actually replaced my O ring on the brew boiler, the warm up leak has now gone. I cursed whoever assembled my machine as they got a trained gorilla to torque the heating element in (on to an O ring???). For safety I actually removed the brew boiler (2 nuts a few screws and some electrical connections and the cold water feed) because I had to use my electric impact driver to remove. I possibly could have done this whilst it was in machine, but with the boiler gripped in the hand, there is zero chance of damage. Needless to say when I cleaned up the surface, dow 111'd it and replaced the O ring, I only screwed the heating element up hand tight (holding the socket), so if ever needing replacement again should be very easy.

After almost 5 years the boiler was clean as a whistle inside, heating element in perfect condition and there was an unexpected bonus. The colour blue had gone from my display some 3 years ago, I didn't worry about it and used other colours, assuming a blue LED had failed. While the boiler was out I had a clear view of the back of the screen and it reminded me I had been meaning to give the connector a push home (just in case). One small push and one blue light for all mankind....wish I had done that 3 years ago!

P.S. Access to the heating element is via a bottom plate, but removal of the top panel and 1 side panel makes everything much easier.


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks for the advice @DavecUK I'm very happy with my decision after all the contributions from everyone here. It's a significant upgrade for me and the collective advice really helped me come to a balanced decision. ?

Doubtless I'll be back on looking for servicing tips and pressure profiles in due course! ?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

This is crazy. Someone actually took advice from someone and followed through with it. Can this post be pinned to the top?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Good choice @Beanbrain


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

By buying the Vesuvius he also starved the troll.


----------

